
India's $35 Android tablet for developing world - jacquesm
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/07/23/india-develops-35-android-tablet-for-developing-world/
======
jmount
Getting sick of hearing about all these vapor-ware announcements. Get it out
and then we will see what price it turns out to be (and it isn't going to be
this low).

